# HI



## FlaunTT (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi my name is adrian and i live in melbourne, australia and i own a 99 quattro in brilliant black,Kw version 3 coilovers,Revo,Vf engineering engine mounts,modified control arms,Haldex controller,19inch BBS challenges,Apr silicone intake pipe,modshak intake,Yellow stuff pads.Got a few more plans for the TT yet to go mainly want to get some porsche calipers and front mount happening soon.Open to suggestions for the next mods.Cheers chat soon.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello mate, welcome to the forum,Theres a folks from your neck of the woods on here-have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk
cheers
jon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here some great mods www.forgemotorsport.co.uk there big knob and short shift make a great combo


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

a few " down unders " now


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## FlaunTT (Mar 3, 2009)

malstt said:


> Welcome 8)


Yeah there is a few aussies on here have met one of them before as he is in club audi victoria also.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

!

Adrian! Welcome to this forum - Good to see you here! If you do any buying from the UK let me know so we can halve the shipping


----------



## FlaunTT (Mar 3, 2009)

SaintScoTT said:


> !
> 
> Adrian! Welcome to this forum - Good to see you here! If you do any buying from the UK let me know so we can halve the shipping


I just did an order with forge last week mate!  Still got a few other things im chasing up though!


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

thats ok, i've spent all of this months car money :roll:


----------

